# Happy Birthday Leroy!!!



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

My boy is a year old! How time flies! I felt like it was just yesterday I was potty training him. I "baked" him a cake. It is a "chocolate, raspberry-filled, layer cake, trimmed with coconut, topped with strawberry and chocolate marshmallows, and sprinkled with powered sugar" - ALL grain free!

The actual ingredients are: 

- cake = bison and beef BARF-style patty
- raspberry filling = green tripe and organ meats
(heart/lungs/liver/spleen/pancreas)
- coconut = shaved bonito flakes
- strawberry marshmallows = freeze dried salmon, freeze dried lobster
- chocolate marshmallows = freeze dried liver

It was very hard "baking" this cake with the cats around. One of them kept trying to pick off the shaved bonito flakes. The flakes were in a can called "Kitty Kaviar" so yeah, he was really wanting them.

I also got Leroy a big 45 inch gorilla toy as his birthday present. He went CRAZY over it. It was a work-out trying to play fetch with that thing. I tried to get a pic of him fetching it but he was so excited he was a blur. He kept shaking it and trying to "kill" it, but only on top of his bed. So as he was shaking it like crazy, he was shoving his bed around and tap dancing all over it. I had to quietly put the toy away when he took a water break, and he kept searching around the house for it. He looked under the couch, under his bed, and stared at me.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL The picture with the cat is so funny. 

Happy Birthday Leroy!!!!!:birthday:

Awesome cake!!!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Goodness! That is one huge Bobo toy!! 

Happy birthday, Leroy!!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Leroy is looking at that cake and cat like What the heck? It's my birthday  We have an almost bald Cornish Rex that is often mistaken for a Sphynx. Miley's sister was a show cat but Miley ended up with very little to no hair. Love her anyway and so love the look decided that if I ever get another cat it would have to be a Sphynx as I love those bald cats


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Pics! That toy is epic. Happy BDay Leroy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Leroy! :cake:I can't imagine a more gleeful birthday celebration! I can tell you had as much fun celebrating your special day as I did seeing the photos. You're a lucky poodle, so well-loved, and with a _really cool _looking cat brother too. Please don't trouble yourself to save a piece of birthday cake for me. I prefer something a little less meaty!!:tongue1:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How fun! Great pictures. It reminds me of Jake's first birthday....I actually had a dog birthday party at this place in Chicago --- invited 6 of his closest dog friends and owners, and they had party favors, cakes, etc., for the dogs and it was a great time. People had fun too. I have it on an old VHS (yes, 14 years ago) and am going to have it put on a CD. Looks like Leroy had a pretty good day too!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So, did he "wolf down" that cake?


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the last picture where it looks like he is grinning.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Happy birthday Leroy! It looks like he had a great time.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like Leroy had a perfect birthday. The cake looks like every dog's dream and who doesn't love an enormous orange toy! He did not even need the candle on the cake all his wishes for the day had already come true.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, now THAT's a canine birthday cake! And that toy, yikes, just think of all the stuffing in that thing! Leroy got the best present of all about a year ago...when you took him into your home and life...he is one lucky pup!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He had a great birthday! It was also an event for the cats with all of the different treats. He did "wolf down" his cake and was licking his lips. Of course his kitty brother was right by his side to finish any fish flakes.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Leroy! We need a pic of you eating your cake. 

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEROY! That is the cutest birthday picture I have ever seen of any one year old, bar none!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Now THAT is a doggie toy. LOL. Your hairless kitty seems to want to take part in the party, too.  Happy birthday, Leroy!


----------

